# Diablo 2: LOD, CD-Key issue



## Kaj Darkwind (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok, here's my problem. I hope this is allowed here. I read the banned topics list first, and this seems ok. If I am wrong, I apologize.

I own a completely legitimate copy of Diablo 2, and the expansion. My problem is that during a recent move I lost the Diablo 2: LOD case, which of course contains the CD-Key. I have both Diablo 2 and the expansion installed on my computer. So, that is fine. However, if my computer crashes or I buy a new computer, I won't be able to install the expansion because I don't have the CD-Key anymore. I have searched google and various forums, many saying that to get a new CD-Key I have to pay Blizzard $5. Obviously, I find this ridiculous. 

So, my question is, how can I retrieve the CD-Key from my installed copy of the expansion? I'm not paying $5 for a game that I already payed for, just because Blizzard didn't have the foresight to put the CD-Key on the actual CD instead of on the case. If you need proof, I can post a pic of the CD, and a screenshot of the game. Otherwise, I guess if anything happens I just won't be playing D2 ever again. I'm not asking for a CD-key changer, or generator, or anything like that. I just want to retrieve the CD-key that is already located in Storm.dll (Yep, I did alot of reading). I would hate to not be able to play this game anymore just because my computer crashed or I bought a new one.

Thanks in advance for your patience and understanding.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

this should list it

http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html


----------



## Kaj Darkwind (Feb 26, 2010)

Well, it listed the product key for nearly everything else that requires one (like windows XP) but it didn't list the Diablo 2: LOD CD key. Any other ideas? I've heard that there are key grabbers to extract the CD key embedded in Storm.dll, but I can't find one that supports the version 1.13 patch. If I was better with hex editors I could probably find the CD key myself...


----------



## Titanium Lion (Jun 26, 2006)

Also, once you do find your CD Key, register the thing on battle.net. I have all my Blizzard games registered there and I can download them and install them without worrying about all that mess, SC, SC:BW, WC3, all the Diablos, and WoW and its expansions. All in one little spot. Pretty awesome service if you ask me.


----------



## Kaj Darkwind (Feb 26, 2010)

Well, sadly the computer that had Diablo 2 installed on it is fried... Out of the frying pan and into the fire I suppose. So, is there a way to get the CD-Key off the CD?


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Unfortunately that is not possible. 

You can get a replacement key if interested.

http://us.blizzard.com/support/arti...parentCategoryId&pageNumber=1&categoryId=2616


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

I don't know the exact location for LoD but it should be in the same area as the standard D2 key.

Start -> Type regedit -> Enter -> Navigate to *HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Blizzard\BlizzardGames\Diablo2\ERGC*
It will be listed as* reg_sz*.
Have a look under the Blizzard folder and see if it is in there as well.


----------

